# New Importer



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks like Eagle Imports went down a while ago, and a new importer picked up the Bersa brand...Talon Distribution. Checked out their website, but not much too exciting. It's a shame, for the Bersa pistols are not all that bad, especially for what they retail, and could be better represented. JMHO.


----------



## leob (Dec 27, 2021)

A pity, it is not very difficult to make a decent page. The page here, the one from the factory in Argentina ( www.bersa.com.ar ), is also embarrassing. With the money they have, they could do something more worthy.

Greetings from Buenos Aires, Argentina

Enviado desde mi SM-G975F mediante Tapatalk


----------

